# wobbly pig-not eating



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

My neighbor just called; their two pigs are ALWAYS hungry for their pig food and goat milk. Tonight one of the pigs isn't looking good...not eating and wobbly are the symptoms she gave. Today was nice and warm. It got down to 41 degrees last night. I suggested pneumonia for lack of anything else to offer up. Any thoughts out there?


----------



## dcpac (Mar 29, 2009)

I am looking at the book Small scale pig rasing by Loon and I did not see any diseases that have a wobbly symptom, but it did say salt poisoning could cause wobbling. I would take it temp and then go from there normal is 101-104 with 102 being average. pneumonia would have a cough,diarrhea and a mild temp. Hope this helps I am just looking in a books and am in no way a pig expert.


----------



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

Well, they gave him naxcel (excenel) on the premise that it MIGHT be pneumonia (they called another person and THAT person also thought pneumonia). They said he was better today but were giving him another shot. I'm not sure why they called ME, since I don't know much, but I am glad he's better.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Is the pig wobbly or weak in the hind end? If so this is a symptom of eresyphilis.


----------



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

tinknal said:


> Is the pig wobbly or weak in the hind end? If so this is a symptom of eresyphilis.


What IS this disease? The pig is supposedly doing better.


----------



## sprite (Mar 28, 2008)

Erysipelas is a virus. Symptoms include- off feed, lethargy, fever. Tell-tale sign is a rash of diamond shaped red lesions. (Much easier to see if its a white pig! )

Can cause arthritis, growths in heart valves, death if left untreated. good news is its easily cleared up with a little Penicillin.

How wobbly IS it? Is it circling or stiff legged? Might be a form of strep.


----------



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

Hmmm, I don't know; tonight while we were feeding mare and foals, we could hear a pig SQUEAL and we knew they were giving it a shot. I'llcall tomorrow and see if the symptoms have gottne better.


----------



## shelfer (Jun 18, 2009)

sprite said:


> Erysipelas is a virus. Symptoms include- off feed, lethargy, fever. Tell-tale sign is a rash of diamond shaped red lesions. (Much easier to see if its a white pig! )
> 
> Can cause arthritis, growths in heart valves, death if left untreated. good news is its easily cleared up with a little Penicillin.
> 
> How wobbly IS it? Is it circling or stiff legged? Might be a form of strep.


Erysipelas is a bacteria not a virus. I'm sure you knew that but misspoke. I read up on it and it can kill a pig real quick when a out break accurs.


----------



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

Pig recovered nicely; I checked on the red lesions and they said no, he had only had the wobbly symptoms and no hunger and lethargy. Our days have been hot here, in the 70's/low80's and its dipping into the high 30's at night. We always called this pneumonia weather with the goats and other critters so that's why I suspected that.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

=== Our days have been hot here, in the 70's/low80's ===


Hot?? Our night time temps are in the 80's! The temp in the sun here today - 120's. (In the hundreds from April to September in the sun.) Barely any humidity, so it's a DRY heat! So what's that wet stuff pouring out of us! -G-


----------



## mitchell3006 (Apr 1, 2010)

Had a youngster acting somewhat like this the other day and gave him a 3 day dose of Red Cell for Iron supplement. He was up and at it the next day. Went from tail hanging and moping along to tail up and going. I guess he was a little anemic.


----------



## sprite (Mar 28, 2008)

shelfer said:


> Erysipelas is a bacteria not a virus. I'm sure you knew that but misspoke. I read up on it and it can kill a pig real quick when a out break accurs.


d'oh! yes- thank you for the correction. it is a bacteria, not a virus. Sometimes there's a glitch in the brain to keyboard connection


----------



## duckidaho (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey, I just posted above. i've got a pig that is weak in the hindquarters. But she is still eating. I haven't seen any lesions. I'll hose her off and look in a bit. Where would the lesions be?


----------

